# Cougar on the scrap pile



## alderman (Feb 19, 2022)

Unexpected visitor. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntaholic (Feb 19, 2022)

I WANT ONE OF THOSE! That's the main reason I keep going back to Texas every year deer hunting.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 26, 2022)

awesome vid! thanks for the post!! glad i got to see it... and the cougar being a cougar close up. beautiful animal, powerful, well-built... majestic!

but my monitor is about as close to it as i would like to get...


----------

